
Mount Flickr as a Drive with Flickrfs - nreece
http://lifehacker.com/381763/mount-flickr-as-a-drive-with-flickrfs
======
mattmaroon
Sweet jesus, could one of you brilliant hackers please make this work in
Windows. I'm using FlickrSync now, and it's nowhere near that cool.

------
gsiener
Can anyone get this to work in OSX? I remember trying a while ago and being
unsuccessful.

